# Auswertung eines NTCs mit der 750-496 Analogkarte



## TobiasBecker (19 November 2021)

Hallo alle zusammen, 
Ich versuche gerade in meinen Haus mir die Temperatur über eine Auswertung eines NTCs zu realisieren. 
Ich habe eine Analogkarte 750-496. 
Die Einstellung habe ich auf 0-20mA gestellt. 
In der Software berechne ich mir über den Dezimalwert den Analogen Strom wieder zurück. Über U=R*I berechne ich mir dann meinen Widerstandswert und diesen gebe ich in einen Baustein von OSCAT Basic zur Umrechnung eines NTCs zu °C. 
Soweit so gut. 
Nun habe ich aber das Problem das der NTC durch seine Eigenwärme den Wert verfälscht. Der NTC hat bei 25°C 2,2kOhm. 
Der erste Test nur mit NTC ergab eine Temperatur von Mindestens 40°C (Messbereich zu Ende). Also habe ich noch einen 10kOhm Widerstand davor gesetzt und in der Auswertung wieder abgezogen. 
Nun sind noch ca 3-4mA geflossen. Erstmal gut, liegt ja im Bereich zwischen 0-20mA und ist auch nicht mehr viel Strom. 
Doch trotzdem hat der NTC sich immer noch erwärmt und gab mir einen Wert von ca 23°C. 
Im Raum waren es ca 15°C. 
Der Sensor wurde auch noch merklich warm. 
Habt ihr eine Idee wie ich das lösen kann? Gibt es eine Möglichkeit den Kanal nur für kurze Zeit zu aktivieren, so dass der NTC nicht dauerhaft bestromt ist? Mit wurde ja reichen alle 30s oder so die Temperatur aus zu werten. 
Falls ihr weitere Angaben braucht gerne schreiben. 
Und vielen Dank schon mal.


----------



## PN/DP (19 November 2021)

Du kannst folgendes versuchen:
Schalte den NTC nicht auf die 24V Sensorversorgung des Analogmoduls, sondern zwischen einen normalen 24V-Digitalausgang und einen Analogeingang.
Alle 30s den Digitaleingang einschalten, nach ca. 50ms den Analogeingangswert speichern und den Digitalausgang wieder ausschalten.

Harald


----------



## TobiasBecker (20 November 2021)

Das ist auch eine gute Idee. 
Ich bin gerade auf die Idee gekommen ein Relais zwischen 24v Ausgang und Analogeingang zu setzen. Also Quasi das gleiche ;-). Vielen Dank für deine Antwort. Ich werde das die Tage Mal ausprobieren.


----------



## Eigenheim_Bastler (22 November 2021)

Oder du kannst den NTC an einem grösseren Metallteil anklemmen.
Das viel Träger oder kaum auf die Wärmeentwicklung im Sensor reagiert.


----------



## KeBeNe (23 November 2021)

deine Konstruktion wird eher sehr schlecht funktionieren, zudem ist der Stromfluss durch dein NTC zu hoch (bei 25°C ca. 10mA entspricht in etwa 240mW Pd) eine aktive Stufe mittels OPV dazwischen ist sinnvoller oder eine direkt eine RTD Karte nehmen  ala 750-460, dabei auf die Ziffern 001 bis 003 achten + PT

du kannst auch versuchen einen Spannungsteiler zu bauen, den Strom über den NTC  dabei max. 1mA, die Dynamik und Linearität ist das nächste, die wird alles andere als befriedigend sein


----------



## Eigenheim_Bastler (23 November 2021)

Ja klar ist dies nicht eine super Lösung, aber keine Ahnung was er genau messen will.
Ich kann nur die Karte 750-451 Empfehlen.
Da sind schon viele Sensoren hinterlegt und sonst kannst du auch nur den Widerstand auswerten wenn du spezielle Sensoren hast.


----------



## KeBeNe (23 November 2021)

ja, die klingt auch gut, die Flexibilität kostet halt


----------

